# Tibor Riptide



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

I need to know everything about the Riptide i reel in left handed and i picked one up at bps and it was right hand retrieve i need the pros and cons and everything about the retrieving ease thanks!!


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Most if not all models can be changed from right to left with a quick change of the clutch dogs (see their website, give em a call, or have the BPS folks make the change). Fantastic reels!!!

Was this your query or were you asking about which hand you should reel with???

Congrats on the purchase!

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

I wind with my strong hand (I'm right handed). When slack is the enemy one must reel as fast a one can to get slack out of the line. I wind much faster with my right hand. I do have a reel I keep with left hand wind d/t a torn left rotator cuff.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Most people agree proper to reel with strong hand. Tibor can be changed from right to left hand wind in just a few seconds. You will have to respool backing the proper direction. Don't know if I would let BPS work on my Tibor, depending on your location there are many good fly shops that sell and service those reels.


----------



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

I can use either or when fly fishing. but i prefer to use left hand. When i first bought my riptide i had it on right hand retrieve which was nice, but i soon found out that i also casted with my right hand. so i took it back to BPS and they changed it to left and flipped the backing with no problem.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

First off, excellent reel and will last you a lifetime with reasonable care. Even if you pay full retail its money well spent if you're in the game for the long haul. 

On the retrieve thing I was taught strong hand too, but some people are capable enough to use the opposite hand. I was forced to try a lefty retrieve on a nice tarpon a couple years back and didn't like it at all, but I've been doing the righty thing for nearly 40 years. So I'm pretty much wired one way now.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> I'm pretty much wired one way now.


The wrong way............. ;D


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

You beat me to it...LOL I was going to tell him to look for the short


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Go direct to Tibor if you choose to switch the retrieve. You'll be glad you did.

AS for that old weak hand/strong hand debate about fly reels..... If I handed you a brand new reel with a big spool of backing and a new fly line to load as fast as you can, which hand would you prefer? 

Now lets put that in perspective.....That once in lifetime fish that takes almost all of your line and forces you to work that reel for an hour.... Now which hand would you want turning the handle? 
I was taught it was my strong hand, and I haven't regretted it. If you learned with your weak hand you'll just have to do the best you can.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

My left hand i will be reeling in with. But anyways you can hand me that brand new reel if you want to!! ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I can't reel with my right hand.
I used to back with the bait casters and was always out of wack.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I can reel with either hand but prefer to use my left hand; that way I don't have to switch my rod from right to left before the retrieve.


----------



## phwhite101 (Mar 3, 2010)

I like to keep my big game reels 9wt and up on my strong arm (right) and 8wt down to 3wt on the left. I rarely need to take a fish to the reel on the lighter tackle and I like to feel the fight on my right side when using the light rods. But when expecting bigger and stronger fish I want my strong side on the reel.


----------

